# Grinding noise from IO



## icedperch (Jan 7, 2001)

I have an '03 Bayliner with a Mercruiser 5.0 with an Alpha outdrive.
It suddenly started making a grinding noise from the back of the engine. It sounds like a bearing noise, and it continues when the boat is in gear OR out of gear. It increases frequency as I increase RPMs.

I greased a fitting that I found at the back of the engine between it and the outdrive, but it didn't make a difference.

Any ideas on where to start looking? Is this a "just take it in" thing?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

My bet is the the gimble bearing.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Same as above, and to add, change your lower unit lube and check for metal shavings.


----------



## icedperch (Jan 7, 2001)

Where should gimble bearing be? 
Outside on outdrive, or in engine compartment? Just lube bearing or rebuild?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

http://www.sterndrives.com/precisionparts/421.html


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Yup, sounds like a gimbal bearing.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

Sounds like it's not too hard of a job. I would have a can of Liquid Wrench handy in case of sticking parts.

You can rent an engine hoist at your local equipment rental for about $60.00 per day. I've used them a couple times to swap out motors. You tow them behind your vehicle to and from home and they are easy to use.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Steelmon said:


> Sounds like it's not too hard of a job. I would have a can of Liquid Wrench handy in case of sticking parts.
> 
> You can rent an engine hoist at your local equipment rental for about $60.00 per day. I've used them a couple times to swap out motors. You tow them behind your vehicle to and from home and they are easy to use.


You don't need to pull the motor for a Gimbal Bearing. It's less than an hr job. Pull the lower unit, get the proper tool to pull the bearing from transom assembly, use correct tool to press in. Install Lower unit (make sure to grease splines with spline grease. Done.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

My intent was to use the engine hoist to support the outdrive, since the instructions said they are very heavy. 
From the instructions:

An Alpha drive weighs 75 lbs. A Bravo III weighs over 200lbs with the props installed.
Be very careful removing the drive or you will injure yourself.
Support the drive from a hoist or lifting device as so when it releases from the bell housing
it won't drop or fall over. There is usually a loop, hole or slot in the upper drive
which will allow you to attach a lifting hook.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Mine was an Alpha and I pulled it off by myself and put it on many times, though two people would've been better. It's a sealed unit, so you can lay it down.


----------



## tdd2008 (Feb 18, 2008)

I would check your bellows to see if there cracked. May be letting water into the bearing if thats what it is.


----------



## Priority1 (Feb 5, 2006)

icedperch said:


> I greased a fitting that I found at the back of the engine between it and the outdrive, but it didn't make a difference.


The fitting you greased is for the spline. Have you ever greased the Gimble Bearing or any of the other fittings?? If it's making noise it should be replaced. The bellows may need replacing also.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Steelmon said:


> My intent was to use the engine hoist to support the outdrive, since the instructions said they are very heavy.
> From the instructions:
> 
> An Alpha drive weighs 75 lbs. A Bravo III weighs over 200lbs with the props installed.
> ...


Alpha drives don't weight anything. I pull them off all the time with one arm. Now, a Volvo Duo-Prop is HEAVY, but I still remove them alone. I lower the I/O on a creeper, unbolt it, wheel it off and away, then lower it on it's side.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

I agree about the bellows, if I were you, I would buy new ones and install them, since you will have the drive off anyway. The drive will not be too heavy to move by yourself. Get a few pieces of scrap wood, support the skeg while you slide it off, and then again when you slide it on. I do drive swaps on volvo DPs often a couple a year. It really isn't too tough. The gimble on my boats, you have to pull the engine. I don't know bayliners too well.


----------



## Damark Marine (Mar 26, 2008)

What every else has said, pull the drive, replace bellows, gimbal bearing, and might as well look at the water supply hose and shift cable/bellows.


----------

